# A Casanova's contribution



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well,

I had cut down the breedings but decided to give the black beauties (a crested dark checker male and crested black spread female) a go ahead, they give me black spread babies in every clutch and I was hoping that this time I will get a black spread male.

Within two days from the hatch day I realized, this has not gone as planned, the baby is definitely not black, well, then he is gone a be a checker

After a couple of days, oh ho, this is definitely not a blue checker, he has much white, so this little fellow would be a black and white, a second repeat. 

I wonder why his crest is not looking good...... wait a minute, this guy doesn't have a crest !!! Both parents are crested !!! Hold on, its not that he has some white on it, he is FULL WHITE !!!

My blue dark checker crested male and black spread crested female has given me a pure white chubby with no crests  Man I couldn't stop laughing at myself.

Here is the little fellow

................................




................................




................................







................................



















Here is the little fellow with his mother










and here he is with the mother and foster father


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have only two non crested males with me (the second fathered by the first) and he used to give me white babies intermittently. So my guess is that he is the Casanova


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

your pigeons are all so beautiful! i particularly like the foster dad - he's gorgeous, with his crest! 

i can just picture the real genetic dad saying...'what...who, me?' nah.....


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the baby, Sreeshs, and Casanova looks like he has a smile on his face!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I am searching for a mate for "Casanova", hope I find one soon before he flirts with someone else


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, well Casanova is handsome and looks soooo inocent
That is funny, pretty sneaky little guys
The baby is gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes! Lock up the ladies!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely bird/s......and baby,..... sreeshs.

Definitely does not have mom's coloring.  

But they are gorgeous!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LOL! Great story and lovely birds, Sreeshs! Casanova, indeed!

Terry


----------

